# Netsuke Hare



## Just Dig it (Nov 5, 2009)

Heres a Netsuke Hare that was given to my mother by a  old Japanese woman she used to work for..It was given to her to bring her luck and watch over her..it was passed down to me when i was 18..i recently started doing some research on his signature..

 i joined (The International Netsuke society Online and a Japanese Member named CHONCHON

 Told me that it is by  a carver he has not heard of MitsuKaze ..i know it has some age to it.and even though he lacks one of his glass eyes..i will someday give him to emma.and her her son/daughter..japanese tradition living on in the smallest places...

 thouyght it was a cool story heres the hare


----------



## Just Dig it (Nov 6, 2009)

guess im just plain unpopular[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 6, 2009)

That bunny has a crazy looking spay scar!! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 6, 2009)

That's very cool Eric....I don't think I've heard of those before....Amazing carving work!                                   Joe


----------



## glass man (Nov 7, 2009)

ERIC:JUST SAW THIS. WHAT MATERIAL IS IT CARVED OUT OF? IS THE EYE GLASS? NEED ANOTHER ONE THE SOCKET FLIPS ME OUT![8D]       

 ANY IDEA OF AGE? LOVE HOW INTRICATE THE BOTTOM IS ! JIMI


----------



## Just Dig it (Nov 7, 2009)

Jamie Hes 1850s.at the latest..Solid Ivory []  id imagine  she enjoyed the scar as much as the elephant enjoyed getting his tusk jacked charlie..just a really intricate piece


----------

